# C&C First Baby Shoot w/ Editing (Img Hvy)



## Claire Pacelli (Jan 7, 2011)

As the title says this is the first time I have done a baby shoot (for free) to start builing on my portfolio. My knowledge is limited to "Understanding Exposure" book and self taught PS CS5. Please let me know where I can improve. These were taken with Nikon 3100 and a Kit Lens.

1



Saying a Prayer by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
2



Lace by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
3



Wonder by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
4



Foot in Mouth by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
5



Discovery by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
6



Amber Eyes by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
7



Big Lips by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
8



Ladylike by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr
9



Silver Gift by Claire Pacelli, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is my honest CC:

Your biggest problem is your PP and composition.  You look at each shot, it looks like it was shot and processed by a different person.  They all look different!  You need to be consistent.  Keep it up!


----------



## ababysean (Jan 7, 2011)

Are these post crops or did you shoot them like this?
Every photo has odd limb chops.
1.  top of the head
2.  half face?
3.  tip of the eye
4.  foot in the air
5.  finger on the foot
6.  again, part of the eye
7.  bottom of the lip?
8.  top of the head

also the processing is all over the place....
when doing a set, try to keep it all the same.
I'm assuming  you are going for a body part collage, but if you put all the parts of the body together in a collage, they look like they are from a different kid.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 7, 2011)

1, 2, 8 -- sliced off head
4 -- sliced off foot
5 -- sliced off tips of fingers


I quite like #3, but without the words.  I would also try to remove the color from the background to see what that does for it.


----------



## Claire Pacelli (Jan 7, 2011)

These tips are beyond excellent and exactly what I am looking for!!! I thank you so much!

Some are cropped but most you mentioned were shot that way. My GF loved them but she doesnt know better which is why I ask here. As my first ever shoot I was trying hard to make sure I got the focus right and the lighting. Now that I look at it Im mad at myself for processing them all so diffrently. Granted Im a novice, but this advice will help me on my next shoot for a newborn (friend) on Sunday.

Im taking this advice with me so far.

1. Ensure whatever you are focusing on all body parts are in place. 
2. Make sure when editing not to crop out parts.
3. Use the same settings when post processing for consistency


More C&C is welcome I am a sponge throw what you will at me :hug::


----------



## ababysean (Jan 7, 2011)

it is fine to have body parts cut off, but there needs to be some reason other then it just would not fit in the frame.... like the foot in the air shot.

and just a few centimeters of finger.... that is the limb chops that typically are not well received.


----------



## JenLavazza (Jan 7, 2011)

5. Is very cute!!  If you can crop it with the finger in it would be perfect!

Cropping off body parts is something we ALL do in the beginning!!!  In some cases it does work, but most of them time it doesn't.  It's an easy thing to be aware of and correct though!   

Good luck on your Newborn Session!  #1 advice is to keep the baby warm and full!  They'll sleep longer and harder and will be easier to pose!


----------



## Claire Pacelli (Jan 7, 2011)

ababysean said:


> it is fine to have body parts cut off, but there needs to be some reason other then it just would not fit in the frame.... like the foot in the air shot.
> 
> and just a few centimeters of finger.... that is the limb chops that typically are not well received.


 

I see. Yea the foot in the air shot I was soo mad at. When the baby put the foot in her mouth I wasn't in focus and I  focused got the one shot and tried to get it zoomed out in time for more but she had removed her foot already. She didn't do it for the rest of the shoot. Ah well. Next time.

I will definatley be more aware this Sunday, then again with a newborn the movement is minimal so I will have a lot more time to snap pretty shots


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 7, 2011)

Claire Pacelli said:


> t Im mad at myself for processing them all so diffrently. :




What I do when I am editing a photo shoot for a client (be it a friend or not) I edit all the images so they are "clean". Proper exposure, contrast, sharpening. That's about it. Once those things are done, I show them to the clients. I tell them they have the option whether or not to keep an image in color or if they would like me to make it black and white or do any other editing on the images. 

I had a recent newborn shoot where the newborn had a very bright red birthmark right in the middle of her forehead. I told her parents that I would adjust lighting and other technical things before I showed them the images. Once I sat with them to go over proofs, they had the choice whether or not they wanted some things black and white, etc. They asked me to lighten the baby's birthmark as much as possible. This is something I would NOT do without direct permission from the client. 

So, I guess that got a little bit longer than what I was shooting for, but you get the idea. Just edit your images to be "clean" before going over them with the client. Then give them the option to have images changed to black and white or some other type of processing


----------



## Claire Pacelli (Jan 7, 2011)

JeffieLove said:


> What I do when I am editing a photo shoot for a client (be it a friend or not) I edit all the images so they are "clean". Proper exposure, contrast, sharpening. That's about it. Once those things are done, I show them to the clients. I tell them they have the option whether or not to keep an image in color or if they would like me to make it black and white or do any other editing on the images.


 
I am very new to all this so pardon my ignorance if this is a stupid question, but is there a correct way or setting for a clean photo almost like a template of settings I can follow? I really have no idea how to even work sharpness yet and exposure, I am pretty much "winging it" as I go along. Once again sorry if this is a question that makes you shake your head in disbelief. I just wanna do it right. heh.


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 7, 2011)

Claire Pacelli said:


> JeffieLove said:
> 
> 
> > What I do when I am editing a photo shoot for a client (be it a friend or not) I edit all the images so they are "clean". Proper exposure, contrast, sharpening. That's about it. Once those things are done, I show them to the clients. I tell them they have the option whether or not to keep an image in color or if they would like me to make it black and white or do any other editing on the images.
> ...


 
It all depends on the individual picture. It really isn't a one size fits all kind of thing.

It also has a lot to do with your individual taste in editing.  Some people like really tack sharp pictures, but some people like pictures (especially baby pictures) to be soft and smooth.


----------



## mrpink (Jan 7, 2011)

Claire Pacelli said:


> 1. Ensure whatever you are focusing on all body parts are in place.
> 2. Make sure when editing not to crop out parts.
> 3. Use the same settings when post processing for consistency



These are simple fixes.

for #1 and #2, shoot wider than you think and crop in exactly where you want in post.  Be mindful of framing and print clipping as well.

#3.  I use presets.  Not sure if your editing program has this ability, if not- I would look into switching to Lightroom3.  Use the cataloging feature as well.










p!nK


----------

